

Ask HN: Rate my start-up - muZixs - movix

So, I've been reading various posts here about social networking sites, checking what people are doing/saying and generally just being curious about why/how these sites grow in popularity. So I thought I'd test an idea out with this mocked up site: www.movix.co.uk/muzixs<p>It's a dating site for the 'we're really into our music' niche. The idea comes from that uncomfortable, first time chat with someone that you maybe meet at the bus stop, in the queue at the supermarket or maybe on a poorly planned blind date. The conversation often seems to go something like 'hey, so what sort of music are you into? Then you find you have the same tastes and wow... it's all good.<p>If you like this, we'll build it.
======
pedalpete
Not a bad idea, but i think the direction you are going will be a challenge.
Having people select certain artists/tracks, and then trying to match them
with other users of the same taste is quite a bit different than saying to a
person 'what sort of music are you into?'.

However, check out the last.fm or pandora api's. That might be a better way to
go as you can match against an already existing dataset and a wide range of
users.

Best of luck.

~~~
movix
Great idea about the API's - thanks

